# Fast, free proxies?



## anime_junkie (Mar 10, 2008)

My friend got me banned from 4chan because he's an idiot, and I'm looking for some reliable (free) proxies to get around this. Anyone here know of any? If it matters, I'm using the Firefox addon Switchproxy. A nice proxy list I can use with this would be good. Also, no browser-based proxies please. I have one that mostly works, but I want to try some good free proxy servers to see if I get better performance with them.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 10, 2008)

I have never been to 4chan but having read about it I am quite impressed at that one.

I have no idea how advanced their (4chan) stuff is (proxy checking etc) but considered a VPN account? http://www.secureix.com/personal.shtml


----------



## EN!GMA (Mar 10, 2008)

Got caught posting CP eh? lol, jk.

Firstly, are you sure you have a static ip? It would suck if you went through all that trouble for nothing...

If not, here is a site where you can search through working proxies:

http://proxy-list.org/en/


----------



## fischju (Mar 10, 2008)

I would use Tor.
http://www.torproject.org/
You set it up, go to the firefox settings and put in the correct proxy address, and bam. It is like the bittorrent version of a proxy, because you also become a node in the network and transmit data for others. 

Or you could change your IP by unplugging your modem/router/pc for a couple of minutes, then turning them back on (in that order)


If you don't want to set it up, http://www.proxy.org


----------



## JPH (Mar 10, 2008)

Vtunnel






Or you could change your IP address?


----------



## robi (Mar 10, 2008)

One word: Tor

http://www.torproject.org/

Just disable it when you're done checking out the futa.


----------



## Urza (Mar 10, 2008)

It would make sense that someone being banned from 4chan is an idiot, since thats essentially its entire user-base.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Mar 23, 2008)

Google? And i thought it was like impossible to get banned from 4chan.


----------

